# best sites to find great decor on the cheap



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

That 3rd store from the corner, you know that one next to the book store. That's a good choice.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Houzz.com to browse for the looks. They do have tags with links to item info. You can also inquire on the photos to ask questions.

Find the "look" first and then shop against that. Find the one key element for that look and spend on it. Then shop around for good prices on the supporting elements.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can get that 'high end look', but it's sort of like cars.....you can get a Porsche fiberglass body to put on a VW chassis....so it looks like a Porsche...but it's still only a VW.

You find out very quickly why those high end/low price items are so cheap....because they are cheap....

They won't last....

Sorry...but if I can't do it right....I'll wait until I can afford it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might look into RTA furniture. Not all of it is cheap IKEA particle board crap and you can save a lot if you are willing to spend some time putting things together. Some of it is quite nice hardwood. I had a higher end RTA (Ready to Assemble or Flat Pack) Scandinavian chair but not from IKEA that I had for years. 

I certainly feel out of place at times but live in one of the most expensive zip codes in Chicago. One man's junk is another man's treasure? I am always amazed at the quality of stuff left on the curb or that shows up in area thrift stores for chump change. Of course here one has to be careful about upholstered things because of bed bug issues but the $$$$$ brownstones around me do not have such issues. So, once you have a floorplan and know what you are looking for, shop thrift shops and second hand stores in more affluent neighborhoods. A former colleague used to find amazing things and a time or two antiques just circling around Manhattan curbs in a pickup truck. An ex SO still dumpster dives there for designer shoeboxes and sells them for a fortune on eBay. 

Watch for Craig's List postings from the same neighborhoods. 

Keep an eye out for sofas and things with nice structure even if you do not like the upholstery. You might end up with a piece of furniture you could not otherwise afford just by having it rehupolstered.

It will not help you with living room furniture much but there is a major liquidator here that sells highend hotel furniture being depreciated out and replaced. It is all top brand name and well built stuff. A friend has furnished five international student houses he restored with them. 

And I should not completely bash places like IKEA. If you are in an adult phase and no longer running and leaping on to the sofa. And if you do not have kids doing similar things, IKEA and similar ilk can offer up some great starter furniture. As mentioned though, it will not last like real furniture will. 

Having moved a lot I will also mention that the more custom fit the furnishings the less likely they are to move well, and long distance moves are expensive. I finally got in the habit of selling even highend stuff and buying new that actually fit the new place when I got there.

Furniture rental and leasing means different things in different parts of the country. In California many knowing they were in place for short periods of time rented really nice, high-end, furnishings including antiques if they wanted. Others rented until they could afford their own furnishings (although it obviously takes longer to build up a nest egg). There were companies that dealt mainly with renting furniture to real estate people to stage homes nicely. In the midwest I am mainly aware of rent-to-own places that offer to sell you crappy furniture for 3-5 times what it is worth.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies  

I think its redundant to point out the obvious, "you get what you pay for" is an age old saying, but if there are sites with great items on clearance, you're still getting the same great product, just at a lower rate.

I recently purchased an expensive couch and most of my furniture is in great condition, I'm looking more for little things like lamps, things to spiff up the book shelves, etc. Things that I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars on just because it has some haughty-taughty name tag on it.


----------



## Sisterearth (Aug 4, 2013)

Try Seventh Avenue, they have really nice things, and also a sale tab.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with SD, shop thrift stores, good will, antique stores, 
yard sales...etc.
You would not believe the stuff you can pick up at good will
for instance. 
I picked a gorgeous wing chair at good will for a few bucks, 
re-finished the wood to a dark color, and re-upholstered it 
ourselves in a mohair...picked up another in Cain chair for our bedroom,
and reupholstered it..as a matter of fact as I look around,
I have 6 upholstered chairs between our living room
and family room and only one was purchased 'new' ...
and it actually was an expensive chair...we have reupholstered
it twice and made a matching footstool. 

Rescued another wing chair from my sisters garage, covered it in
leather and made a matching footstool. I could go on and on about
things we picked up curbside. 


Another good place to shop is Home Goods for accessories, lamps
and some small occasional furniture.

I love the hunt for good stuff...turning a pigs ear into a silk purse, is
more fun than just going and buying expensive stuff, cause you think
you need to decorate with expensive stuff.

So, my point is, don't feel you need to decorate with expensive stuff,
cause, it's not how much you spend, it's about using your imagination
doing things yourself, and living creatively.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes I agree with Caitlyn, this shop has a marvelous selection.


----------



## hudsonkelvin (Aug 22, 2013)

I suggest you to go to homelivingstyle.com. It is an online furniture store and here you can get some branded furniture at affordable prices. I have recently bought a double sink bathroom vanity from this store and got a nice vanity in my bathroom. The store will also provide you traditional and modern furniture as per your need and requirement.


----------



## RedoYRO (Sep 9, 2013)

Rkn said:


> Title pretty much sums it up, I'm looking for great low budget (with a high end look) items to add to my living room. At this point, I'd be open to looking at a lot of different types of décor as eventually, I plan to pretty up the rest of the house too.


I absolutely LOVE worldmarket.com! I use them for many of my clients and they love the quality of their items plus the price tags!
www.redoyourroomonline.com


----------

